# help with externship



## chicstudent (Feb 21, 2008)

I am required to do a 3 month externship due to start the first week of July. It is starting to inch towards that time and I am starting to look into this much more. I don't really know where to start! I am trying to look for somewhere in Hawaii, California, or Florida but am not dead set on anywhere as of yet. I want to do fine dining, but I don't know how many head chefs at fine dining restaurants are willing to take on externs. Not only that, but how do I find them? Any help would be great!


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

i know some friends that just finished school you got to get out there and put in the leg work. is your school give you suggestions on places that have taken externs before? start making calls to some of the places you want to work at and send letters also


----------



## chicstudent (Feb 21, 2008)

Thats a huge part of the problem! My school doesn't even give me anywhere to start!


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

I dont know about California, or Hawaii but in Florida i would check out the resorts. I know the brekers, the Boca Raton are two big ones that my school sent extersns. I would check out the bigger resorts in California and Hawaii, most of the bigger spots have externs reguraly comming through them so they know what to expect from them. But if you go to just a fine dinning restaurant youll probaly be stuck on pantry or Prep the who time your there while if you go somwhere big youll get some hot line experence, it probaly wont be in fine dinning but it will be some. Also you can look up Places that have ACF certified Chefs in there states on the acf website, atleast its a place to start.


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

If you're in the LA area, PM me and I'll let you know of a place.


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

The Fairmont Scottsdale Princess in Arizona is a beautiful five diamond resort that does a lot of externships.


----------

